# I need fire brick pattern for a BK princess pt202



## Horses&Goats (Jan 3, 2017)

We removed the unbroken and the broken  fire brick from the inside of this Blaze King Princess pt 202 wood burning stove and are not sure how it goes back together as some of the brick need to be cut and fitted in. Does anyone have a copy of this pattern? or if someone has one of these older stoves could they take a picture of the insides?  It sure would help.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 5, 2017)

Did you try here?

http://www.blazeking.com/EN/wood-manual.html


----------



## Horses&Goats (Jan 6, 2017)

DAKSY said:


> Did you try here?
> http://www.blazeking.com/EN/wood-may onlynual.html


Hi I tried calling Blaze King.  The have an old manual but it does not have a brick pattern for the pt202.  I am at a loss as to how to find the pattern.  I am hoping the someone has an old stove and maybe able to help.  Not sure where else to look.


----------



## begreen (Jan 6, 2017)

Were you able to connect with Blaze King? If not, keep trying. It's busy during the heating season.


----------



## BKVP (Jan 6, 2017)

Horses&Goats said:


> Hi I tried calling Blaze King.  The have an old manual but it does not have a brick pattern for the pt202.  I am at a loss as to how to find the pattern.  I am hoping the someone has an old stove and maybe able to help.  Not sure where else to look.


Call Monday.  Ask for Patti.  Tell her you would appreciate a copy of the brick pattern.  She can fax it or email it to you.


----------



## Horses&Goats (Jan 9, 2017)

BKVP said:


> Call Monday.  Ask for Patti.  Tell her you would appreciate a copy of the brick pattern.  She can fax it or email it to you.


Hi  I called Patti and talked to her.  She looked in her book,  but there was not a picture of the brick pattern for this stove.  I was so hopeing  She said that it was a very old stove..1970 ish    I don't know what to do now.   Perhaps someone still has one and could take a picture of it.  Does anyone have any other thoughts?


----------



## BKVP (Jan 9, 2017)

Horses&Goats said:


> Hi  I called Patti and talked to her.  She looked in her book,  but there was not a picture of the brick pattern for this stove.  I was so hopeing  She said that it was a very old stove..1970 ish    I don't know what to do now.   Perhaps someone still has one and could take a picture of it.  Does anyone have any other thoughts?




Right after you got off the phone, we did locate a PT203 brick diagram.  The 203 and 202 were virtually identical.  I will check to see if we can locate a 202 in the archives (this means climbing into some regions better not described here!)  If we find a 202, I will PM you.


----------



## Horses&Goats (Jan 12, 2017)

BKVP said:


> Right after you got off the phone, we did locate a PT203 brick diagram.  The 203 and 202 were virtually identical.  I will check to see if we can locate a 202 in the archives (this means climbing into some regions better not described here!)  If we find a 202, I will PM you.





BKVP said:


> Right after you got off the phone, we did locate a PT203 brick diagram.  The 203 and 202 were virtually identical.  I will check to see if we can locate a 202 in the archives (this means climbing into some regions better not described here!)  If we find a 202, I will PM you.


Hi  I appreciate the help.  Got a question.   What does the "j" mean when it is part of the model name  like PTJ202 vs the PT202  or PTJ203 vs PT203?
We looked at the brick pattern for the PTJ203 but doesn't have the same cut outs of the broken bricks we have.  I am not sure what to do.


----------



## BKVP (Jan 12, 2017)

"J" in all our models means it was shipped with jet air fans (blowers).


----------



## Horses&Goats (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi  We are struggling with patterns for this stove.  A picture would be worth everything.  I have an idea if its possible.   On Feb 18 2014 a family was trying to sell a BK princess PT202 stove on Hearth.com  Their contact was tcaesfamily.  This thread ended but I was wondering if it was possible to contact him and ask if he still had the stove or if he sold it, he might remember to whom.  Maybe we could get a picture from them.  Boy would that help.  Maybe he has a working email or could post to the current thread.  I know this is a bit of a long shot but anything is possible if you ask. THANKS


----------



## begreen (Jan 15, 2017)

Maybe post some shots of the firebox and point out your concerns or questions.


----------



## Horses&Goats (Jan 21, 2017)

begreen said:


> Maybe post some shots of the firebox and point out your concerns or questions.


Hi  Our computer is giving us problems to do much of anything other than post.   Once we have fixed one thing , it seems like there is more to do to get it to work especially to post pictures..  We had this problem before and had to take it in to the pros.  Be back as soon as we can.


----------



## Horses&Goats (Feb 13, 2017)

We are still working on this fire brick pattern.  Does anyone have a converson table for the bricks dimentions when they are listed as R36x18?  We figured out this one as being 9 by 4 1/2.  The other ones we are not sure...like R31x7. etc.


----------



## patrickoneal (Feb 15, 2017)

Horses&Goats said:


> We are still working on this fire brick pattern.  Does anyone have a converson table for the bricks dimentions when they are listed as R36x18?  We figured out this one as being 9 by 4 1/2.  The other ones we are not sure...like R31x7. etc.



You may have figured it out by now, but if an R36x18 is 9" x 4 1/2", I would suspect the numbers are in quarters of an inch. So R31x7 would be 31*.25 x 7*.25 or 7 3/4" x 1 3/4". You are missing the third dimension though.


----------



## patrickoneal (Feb 15, 2017)

Horses&Goats said:


> Hi  We are struggling with patterns for this stove.  A picture would be worth everything.  I have an idea if its possible.   On Feb 18 2014 a family was trying to sell a BK princess PT202 stove on Hearth.com  Their contact was tcaesfamily.  This thread ended but I was wondering if it was possible to contact him and ask if he still had the stove or if he sold it, he might remember to whom.  Maybe we could get a picture from them.  Boy would that help.  Maybe he has a working email or could post to the current thread.  I know this is a bit of a long shot but anything is possible if you ask. THANKS



Here's a PTJ202 for sale. If they still have it, maybe they'll take an interior picture for you: https://us.letgo.com/en/i/blaze-king-stove_77045a99-b8e4-4414-80e2-dd1391dc0473 It looks rough though.

And here's some other pics, if the ptj is the same: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/blaze-king-ptj-202-smoke-shelf.149552/


----------



## Horses&Goats (Feb 17, 2017)

Your right the stove is in rough shape especially the inside.  Tried looking at the other pics.  I could not tell what the orginal bricks would have  looked like in there  I appreciate all the suggestions.  I thought I could do the fire bricks but I am very unsure. I guess that I am about ready to give up.  Not sure what else to do.


----------

